# Mareamma issues



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok so at 2 months old my puppy was kicked by a calf had broken bones so she was in the house all winter she is now 8 months old thing is now my goats are scared of her how do i get them to get along!?!? I tried bringing her out and tying her to the stand at milking time but goats head butted her and that diddent work


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm no expert, but is say that if you think the dog would be ok just pen them together for a week & see how it goes,..


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure but I would maybe put a kennel/run either inside the pen or along the side so they would get use to her more and then I would bring her in the pen with me longer each time. I would not keep her in the kennel the whole time because she would probably go crazy


----------

